
The ratio of warm and cold temperature records is increasingly skewed - nwrk
https://www.axios.com/climate-change-warm-cold-temperature-records-ratio-02f86e11-5d83-47d4-944b-5856745c1d2b.html
======
Escolte
Would absolutely agree from a personal experience viewpoint. Live in Eastern
Spain, two days ago the max temp was 25°C, today it was 12°C.

Gotta love climate change.

